# "This American Life" radio program - "Fiasco"



## jwl868 (Feb 14, 2007)

I heard this on the radio program "This American Life" a while ago – I kept forgetting to post this. Its a story of a show gone wrong – see the synopsis below.

T listen, go to their website:

www.thislife.org

Search for fiasco

Select the first item on the search list: This American Life – Fiasco

It should go to Episode 61 (4/25/97): Fiasco

Listen to the first segment (Act One):

Synopsis:
Act One. Opening Night. Writer and TAL Contributing Editor Jack Hitt tells the story of a small town production of Peter Pan in which the flying apparatus smacks the actors into the furniture, in which Captain Hook's hook flies off his arm and hits an old woman in the stomach. By the end of the evening, firemen have arrived and all the normal boundaries between audience and actors have completely dissolved. (23 minutes)


[This American Life is a radio program (usually on NPR) that can best be described as documentary on the radio. The subjects of the stories vary from week to week.]


Joe


----------



## SweetBennyFenton (Feb 14, 2007)

I LOVE this story. I love TAL in genearal but this is one of my favorite episodes.

I've collected a lot of theatre horror stories in my time and this is one of the best.


----------

